# MTB Post Ride Maintenance



## gmcunni (Oct 6, 2008)

Any of you seasoned pros want to share post riding maintanence tips?  

what do you do after a ride? what products do you use?

a little soap and water makes the bike look new again but what about chain, cables, gears?


----------



## Greg (Oct 6, 2008)

Far from a seasoned pro so I'll be interested in this thread. After a ride, I usually just hose the bike down if really muddy. I'll give it a full wash every couple weeks using automotive soap. In both cases, let it air dry or use a chamois and then lube the chain, if I remember. I usually don't and am normally greeted with a rusty chain when I do my pre-ride maintenance.

Most of my maintenance is pre-ride, day before or day-of. No point in adding air to the shocks or tires unless you know you're going to be riding within a day or so. First I lube the chain. I was using ProGold oil based chain lube. The 4 oz bottle lasted me for 4 months and I was pretty liberal with it. Now I'm trying the wax-based White Lightening lube. After applying, I'll run the drivetrain through the gears (either upside down or ride it). Next adjust tire pressure and add air to the shocks. Finally, I'll adjust brake pulls. My front seems to need little adjustment, but the rear seems to keep pulling in. That's about it.


----------



## marcski (Oct 6, 2008)

For the most part....I'm a less is more type of guy.  

So, for me..the post ride maintenance is basically, through the bike in the garage.  As far as products, its usually the local microbrew that was this week's special or a trusty old heiny!

(if its super muddy out, I'll wipe it down with rag, otherwise, nada for me.  I'll wipe down and lube the chain every once in a while when it starts to look like it needs it).


----------



## bvibert (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm in the less is more boat.  Throw it in the garage, taking note of whatever things I noticed could use attention during the ride.  Then I take care of whatever maintenance is needed before the next ride, usually the night before.  The only normal maintenance I do is lube the chain  To do that I drip a little bit of lube onto each link joint (just enough to seep into the joint).  Once I hit all the joints I hold a rag in my hand and run the chain through it to wipe off all the extra oil, turning the rag to clean spots several times.  If the last ride was real muddy I'll knock off the big chunks of mud from around the suspension pivots.  Since my bike has rim brakes I'll clean off the braking surface of the rims too.

Every once and awhile I'll do a full clean, where I'll knock off all the mud and take apart and relube the rear suspension.  I haven't taken a hose and water to any of my bikes since the beginning of the year, I don't see the need too.


----------



## cbcbd (Oct 7, 2008)

After a regular ride I just wipe the bike down with a rag if it's really dirty. 
If I get the chain wet I run it through a rag and lube it to prevent rusting.

I don't hose down my bike anymore, not since I ruined and seized my bottom bracket from loving it too much with water.
If I do, I'm careful not to hit any hubs, BB, or anything else that might collect water.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 7, 2008)

i am pretty low on the maintenance as well.  if the conditions were muddy that day i will house it off.  not with any type of nozzle, just the trickle that comes the bottom of the hose.  i then towel dry everything.  i know i'm supposed to use an air compressor for this, but the last time i took the hose to the bike i used a can of compressed air (computer cleaner) to blow off he water i missed with the towel.


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 7, 2008)

hose/wipe down every couple rides, same with wiping chain. pre-ride lube chain, pivots, fork stanchions with tri-flow or similar, check/adjust tire pressure based on conditions - ride, repeat. last time out i had some shifting funk going on while climbing so i'll adjust the derailer before the next ride. next investment is a work stand - i hang a trunk mount bike rack on the wall for now...


----------



## Greg (Oct 7, 2008)

Went through my pre-ride items for tomorrow's ride. I think I have my front derailleur issues worked out. I was having trouble shifting up from the small to middle ring since I added the bash guard. I had the upper limit screw set so that I can't shift into what was the big ring. I backed that off a little so the front der will go past the middle ring a little bit which I'm hoping will "help" it onto the middle ring more consistently.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> Went through my pre-ride items for tomorrow's ride. I think I have my front derailleur issues worked out. I was having trouble shifting up from the small to middle ring since I added the bash guard. I had the upper limit screw set so that I can't shift into what was the big ring. I backed that off a little so the front der will go past the middle ring a little bit which I'm hoping will "help" it onto the middle ring more consistently.



we'll find out if your fix works tomorrow.


----------



## bvibert (May 6, 2009)

Still following the same MO this year, except I haven't lubed my chain once, it's still got whatever came on it from the factory. 

Usually right after the ride I'm beat, any maintenance usually waits until right before the next ride, occasionally that's in the parking lot at work during my lunch break..


----------



## Greg (May 6, 2009)

Greg said:


> Now I'm trying the wax-based White Lightening lube.



This wax-based lube is waaaaay better than the oil based stuff. I only lubed my chain once this year and it's remained rust and pretty much dirt-free.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 6, 2009)

Anyone ever look at getting one of these for keeping the chain/drivetrain clean?
http://www.rei.com/product/663796


----------



## Greg (May 6, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Anyone ever look at getting one of these for keeping the chain/drivetrain clean?
> http://www.rei.com/product/663796



I've had good enough success with a rag. Would like to pick up a brush to clean the cassette though, but I don't think it's worth it trying to get the whole drivetrain perfectly clean. One mile into the next ride and it's probably all gunked up again anyway....


----------



## bvibert (May 6, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Anyone ever look at getting one of these for keeping the chain/drivetrain clean?
> http://www.rei.com/product/663796



I've seriously considered it, but never gotten around to actually buying one.


----------



## Marc (May 6, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I've seriously considered it, but never gotten around to actually buying one.



For about $25 more, you can pick up a jewler's size ultrasonic bath.  If you have a quick link on your chain you can pop your chain off, throw it in the bath for 40 min, wipe it down with a rag after, relube and you're good to go.

Plus you can clean other compnents as well (cassette cogs, derailleur pulleys, pedals, bearings, etc.).


----------



## bvibert (May 6, 2009)

Marc said:


> For about $25 more, you can pick up a jewler's size ultrasonic bath.  If you have a quick link on your chain you can pop your chain off, throw it in the bath for 40 min, wipe it down with a rag after, relube and you're good to go.
> 
> Plus you can clean other compnents as well (cassette cogs, derailleur pulleys, pedals, bearings, etc.).



I have access to one at work, and I've used it on headset bearings last year after seeing a post from you.  I don't have a quick link on my chain though, so that makes it a bit more difficult.


----------



## Marc (May 6, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I have access to one at work, and I've used it on headset bearings last year after seeing a post from you.  I don't have a quick link on my chain though, so that makes it a bit more difficult.



Well, if you're due for a new chain, I'd highly recommend SRAM chains with the quick link.  Always found SRAM's to be durable and well built as well.


----------



## bvibert (May 6, 2009)

Marc said:


> Well, if you're due for a new chain, I'd highly recommend SRAM chains with the quick link.  Always found SRAM's to be durable and well built as well.



I just put one (Shimano) on.  I was gonna get SRAM, but I've heard some bad reviews on their latest line of chains, plus my bike shop only carries Shimano (or that's all they've ever offered me anyway).  I'll probably get one for my next chain anyway, especially if you've had good luck with them.  There's another company I've been thinking of trying (KMC?), I think they have a quick link too.

Honestly the quick link worries me a little, I'd hate to introduce a weak link to my chain...


----------



## Marc (May 6, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I just put one (Shimano) on.  I was gonna get SRAM, but I've heard some bad reviews on their latest line of chains, plus my bike shop only carries Shimano (or that's all they've ever offered me anyway).  I'll probably get one for my next chain anyway, especially if you've had good luck with them.  There's another company I've been thinking of trying (KMC?), I think they have a quick link too.
> 
> Honestly the quick link worries me a little, I'd hate to introduce a weak link to my chain...



I've never seen one fail, and I've been riding with one and so have a lot of people I know for quite some time now.  I've seen plenty of regular links fail, but never a quick link.

Besides, having one saves you from having to evern push a pin back into a link... and that's what causes a lot of chain failures, even if you just push the pin out to the outer plate.  With the quick link, you just select where you want to break the chain, push the pin out all the way and put in the quick link.  Simple.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 6, 2009)

Greg said:


> This wax-based lube is waaaaay better than the oil based stuff. I only lubed my chain once this year and it's remained rust and pretty much dirt-free.



you had me at lubed..


----------

